# Вопрос экспертам 7/8



## alexnik (27 Май 2016)

Royal Standart Silvana 7/8
Юпитер 7/8 с мюзеттом
Weltmeister Caprice 7/8
Weltmeister Consona 7/8
Weltmeister Topas IV 7/8
мб еще что то
Здравствуйте, хочу приобрести для сына в музыкалку (из 3/4 выросли, до 4/4 не доросли) аккордеон  для участия в конкурсах на местном уровне. Расположите в порядке убывания по качеству звучания и надежности, понятно надо слушать и смотреть, но хотя бы потенциально.
В каких годах выпускались примерно?
Какой самый легкий?
Цвет влияет на цену? 
Какой легче будет продать через год/два красный или черный. 
Если можно подскажите кризисные цены. Рассмотрю варианты. Спасибо.


----------



## Kuzalogly (27 Май 2016)

alexnik писал:


> 1. Royal Standart Silvana 7/8
> 2. Юпитер 7/8 с мюзеттом
> 3. Weltmeister Caprice 7/8
> 4. Weltmeister Consona 7/8
> ...


Переход от 3/4 к полному через 7/8 далеко не обязателен. 7/8 как переходный размер, продать потом в целом сложнее чем 4/4. Но если уж преподаватель так решил, то да... Вар. 2 и 5 выбиваются из массы перечисленных вверх как звуком, так и ценой. Поэтому финансовые потери при продаже будут наибольшие. Остальные инструменты- вполне годны и дёшевы, если имеют полностью сохранённую работоспособность. Насколько велик талант Вашего сына и насколько толст Ваш кошелёк- вот на что надо смотреть. Имхо, брать что подороже на малое время- нет смысла.

По п.6- нет. По п.7- зависит не от цвета, а от состояния.


----------



## vev (27 Май 2016)

Kuzalogly (27.05.2016, 16:46) писал:


> Переход от 3/4 к полному через 7/8 далеко не обязателен. 7/8 как переходный размер, продать потом в целом сложнее чем 4/4.


Вот вот... Буквально на днях парнишка весьма невысокого роста сел с 3/4 на полный Scandalli. Вещь не самая легкая - в районе 12 кг, но никаких проблем не возникло. При правильном подборе положения инструмента и затяжки ремней, играть вполне удобно. Для большего удобства неплохо застегивать перемычку между ремнями.

7/8 продать реально намного сложнее, а разница в размере у него с полным совсем небольшая


----------



## zet10 (27 Май 2016)

Я тоже советую пропускать вариант с 7/8.Шибко накладно по нынешним временам.


----------



## alexnik (30 Май 2016)

Померили сегодня. 44 великоват, 7/8 оптимально. Марка Walther пришла на смену Royal Standart?  Есть мнение о Walther Corsar 78 ?
Из Европы под заказ гоняют бу авто, а с аккордеонами есть такая практика? Выгодно приобретать?
У Weltmeister Consona 7/8 бас 4-х или 5-ти голосый?. Спасибо.


----------



## vev (30 Май 2016)

alexnik (30.05.2016, 01:11) писал:


> Марка Walther пришла на смену Royal Standart?  Есть мнение о Walther Corsar 78 ?


по виду чистый Вельт. Уж не его ли китайцы производят вместо немцев. Я бы в эту сторону не смотрел.  Ну если Вам так 7/8 нужен, ну купите Консону или Стеллу старенькую. Дешево и сердито. 
alexnik (30.05.2016, 01:11) писал:


> У Weltmeister Consona 7/8 бас 4-х или 5-ти голосый?.


А какое это имеет значение для такого инструмента? Баса у немцев считай вообще никакого нет. Что 4-х, что 5-ти голосный. На 5-ти голосном на тутти расход будет сильно больше: голоса то низкого класса.


----------



## alexnik (30 Май 2016)

Смотрели вчера Weltmeister Consona 7/8, продавец утверждал что 5, я засомневался.


----------



## vev (30 Май 2016)

alexnik писал:


> Смотрели вчера Weltmeister Consona 7/8, продавец утверждал что 5, я засомневался.


Ну так посмотрите на резонаторы в левом полукорпусе и все станет ясно. Сколько наборов по 12 голосовых планок, столько и голосов. Вот только, как я и говорил, никакого толка в этой информации. Да и инструмент больше года у Вас не задержится. 7/8 - вещь специфическая...


----------



## zet10 (30 Май 2016)

5ти голосный там бас, Максимальная цена  этому инструменту 20 тысяч! Если в хорошем состоянии и цена в пределах 10-15 то берите


----------



## alexnik (30 Май 2016)

Сложилась ситуация что поиграв на новых Weltmeister Rubin  и Weltmeister Achat сыну не хочется играть на старых инструментах, а мне не хочется его заставлять. Денег лишних нет лучший вариант думаю посл поколение немного бу Юпитер 7/8, Weltmeister Topas IV IR 7/8. Предложите еще варианты. Рассмотрю предложения о покупке. Спасибо.


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Май 2016)

Автору на заметку. Есть даже в одной линейке одного производителя РАЗНЫЕ модели 7/8. Причём название будет одно и то же, НО.!!   Производили 7/8 как переростков из 3/4, и там регистров 5 на 3. И тут же эта же фирма производила 7/8 как недоростков до 4/4, с регистрами 11/5. И по голосности тоже разница была. Обратите внимание...


----------



## alexnik (30 Май 2016)

*Kuzalogly*, рассматриваю 4/37/96/11/5. У юпитера на сайте прайс и указан и диапазон цен  77000-99000 на модель Юпитер 7/8. Я так понимаю комплектация может отличатся. Как понять что предлагают при покупке, отличительные особенности есть?


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Май 2016)

Я так понял- с деньгами у Вас всё хорошо)). Ну тогда можно и Юпитер из магазина. А раз из магазина- там на бумажке все параметры написаны.
Кстати, я говорил про Вельты, а не про Юпитеры. 4/37/96/11/5 вполне для юного гения хватит. Главное- не СКОЛЬКО (4 или 5), а КАКИХ...


----------



## vev (30 Май 2016)

*alexnik*,
Юпитер, как раз, совершенно не вариант ИМХО. Выброшенные деньги...Вот габариты 7/8 Юпитера

<ul class="post_ul_list"><li>4-х голосный </li><li>не выборный,37х96</li><li>11 регистров </li><li>бас 4-х голосный</li><li>4 регистра в левой руке</li><li>вес инструмента: 10,4 кг.</li><li>размеры: 480х420х190</li></ul>А вот это - полный Scandalli

<ul class="post_ul_list"><li>Weight (kg): 11,5</li><li>Size (cm): 48,5x19,5x44</li></ul>Где разница? Из-за чего огород городить?


----------



## alexnik (30 Май 2016)

*vev*, о какой модели речь? цена вопроса?


----------



## vev (30 Май 2016)

*alexnik*, Super VI. По цене он вряд ли подойдет, но я ее привел исключительно в качестве примера разницы 7/8 и полного. Видите, что от Юпитера он не отличается по габаритам и поэтому мне кажется, что суета с 7/8 не совсем оправдана


----------



## alexnik (30 Май 2016)

*vev*, Клавиши заужены? как такое физически возможно? Polifonico IX 78 44.5X19X41. Или указывают по размеру левого полукорпуса. Юпитер 4/4 485x420x190, Юпитер 7/8 480х420х190. Скорее всего описка не может быть разница 5мм. поправьте если ошибаюсь.


----------



## vev (30 Май 2016)

*alexnik*,

пошел специально измерил... гриф - 53 на Super -VI, а корпус - 48.5 по высоте. Клавиши там самые стандартные - 19.6mm.

Вопрос: а какой рост ребенка? 
У меня небогатырские 172 см и размер грифа в 58 см меня не напрягает. Super VI вообще маленьким кажется. Да и писал уже про опыт. Буквально на прошлой неделе малец может чуть выше полутора метров преспокойно играл на полном. Вы б ребенка к инструменту примеряли к полному... Есть поди в школе что подержать


----------



## alexnik (30 Май 2016)

*vev*, я писал, мерили 44, гриф до кадыка, 78 само то. На пару лет хватит. Я вообще пришел к такому выводу: - 78 для муз школы, 44 с выборкой для училища. 44 пустой не нужен.


----------



## vev (30 Май 2016)

*alexnik*, хозяин барин. Мне в школе 7/8 не хватало. Постоянно рука вниз соскальзывала в пустоту. 
Ну а "гриф до кадыка" еще и от посадки зависит. Если инструмент упирается грифом в правую ногу и наклонен, а не стоит, как в советских учебниках, то гриф должен быть ниже.

Ладно. Удачного приобретения...


----------



## alexnik (31 Май 2016)

*vev*, бывают живые итальянцы бу до 5 лет IV/37/96/11/5 (7/8) до 90 000


----------



## vev (31 Май 2016)

alexnik писал:


> *vev*, бывают живые итальянцы бу до 5 лет IV/37/96/11/5 (7/8) до 90 000


ну, прямодечник может какой и влезет, но в силу непопулярности 7/8 найти его маловероятно. Да и те, кто нацелены на итальянцев беру в основном ломаную деку, ну а она значительно дороже


----------



## gerborisov (31 Май 2016)

vev (30.05.2016, 22:08) писал:


> Ну а "гриф до кадыка" еще и от посадки зависит. Если инструмент упирается грифом в правую ногу и наклонен, а не стоит, как в советских учебниках, то гриф должен быть ниже.


 Поддерживаю. Ученики с правильной (не советской) посадкой спокойно в старших классах ДМШ, играют на полных аккордеонах.


----------

